# Sad Ash update



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

They called me and the object won't move. It is embedded in the wall of the stomach and is tearing a hole. They can't keep her under anesthesia any longer - they said its too dangerous. . She will have surgery tomorrow. 
When they told me this news, I was numb, my legs and arms turned cold and I could hardly breathe. My poor sweetie. No wonder she was screaming. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

omg. i know everyone here will be praying that all goes well. stay strong.


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh dear.... I'm so sorry to hear this news. Sending positive energy to all of you.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

So sorry to hear of Ash's troubles, and yours ... I will be keeping you in my thoughts & send you best wishes for an happy outcome.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am so sorry for this turn of events. I hope with all my might things go well for Ash. So very sorry you are being put through this agony! All my thoughts are with you both.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! That poor baby! I am so sorry! 

What agony you are all going through. I am sorry. :*(


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so sorry that you and Ash are going through this - poodle prayers for a good outcome and a swift recovery.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hoping everything goes well with Ash's surgery. Hang in there, I know it's a terrible time for you. Poor little sweetie.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Holding you and Ash in my thoughts - stay strong there, little Ash.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Continued prayers for you both! I know all to well that feeling of Desperation when your baby is critically ill ! You are doing the best for Ash that's possible...the rest is in God's hands. We are all praying for good results! Stay strong!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Ash, I have been praying for you! Hang on baby!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Hang in there Ash. You're a trooper!


?Suddenly?


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Update


She did well overnight. She is on IV fluids and antibiotics. She is drinking, but not pooping. Last X-ray shoes she has a blockage and an ileus in the intestine as well. This morning they said they will need to resect some of her intestine, and possibly part of her stomach where the magnet is. Unbelievable.

I wonder if she will be able to recover from this. Will she still be the same? Will she have residual problems? Will she be succeptible to more gastric problems? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So hard not to be frantic with worry right now, I know. But probably best to take it one step at a time. She's a tough little nugget to fight her way through this. Her spirit must be very strong. Let's plan on that carrying through so all goes well for her. Glad she fared okay overnight. Hang in there, she sure is!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear Ash is so sick. Hope she gets better soon. Sending prayers & hugs to you!
Sylvia & the girls! :hug:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

As CM says, one step at a time - she is strong and fighting, and she is in the best possible place for the best possible chance. I have read that the prognosis following resection for the removal of a foreign body is usually excellent, but the vets will know better post op, of course. We are here to hold your hand - stay strong, both of you.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so sorry Ash is going through this. It sounds like she is getting the best of care and I pray that she will have a full recovery. Was it a magnet that she swallowed?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh Lord, this is awful. I am so very sorry you and Ash are going through this, and of course sending heartfelt prayers in your direction. She is a brave little girl and you know the vets will do their very best for her. 

Sending heaps of hugs to you x x x


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Update

Just heard from the specialty surgeon. They are starting any time now.

She said that the magnets usually cause tissue necrosis, and that this magnet has been in there for some time. She said the stomach will be resected where the magnet is.

She also said that if there is any necrosis in the bowel, the prognosis is NOT good. She said the sutures used in the bowel almost always dissolve and fecal matter will be in the abdomen causing more problems and infection. She said if this is the case, it would not be advisable to proceed with surgery. 

I am heartbroken. Especially my fighter as this is "her dog". 

Send hopeful prayers our way. It seems like hoping for the best has not worked for us so far. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Daughter. Not fighter. Stupid autocorrect. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh dear, what a truly frightening situation! This really is as tough as it gets. I continue to wish and hope.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear about this, hoping for a good update soon. (((hugs)))


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear about this,it's terrible, thoughts and prayers to you and Ash. Xxx


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I am so sorry for the difficult times you are going through with the little one. I am praying that this will have a positive ending for you. How difficult this must be.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no! I was reading your other thread and just now checked the time/date that you wrote these threads. I'm so scared for you. This is truly a freak accident and a horrible one. You must be just feeling so awful. I'm so very sorry. I am sending my most positive vibes that it isn't the worst case scenario. My thoughts are with you during this terribly worrying time. (((hugs)))


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

So sorry to hear Ash has had such a rough time. Hope good news is coming soon


----------

